# in-shop or online



## Africandragoncorn (Sep 16, 2012)

Hey guys where do you feel is the better option for buying supplies. Do you prefer to use your local shop or do you prefer using a website?


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Africandragoncorn said:


> Hey guys where do you feel is the better option for buying supplies. Do you prefer to use your local shop or do you prefer using a website?


This is a tough question and probably depends where you live. I live right in the middle of nowhere so generally rely on buying of the Internet. But if I did live in a more populated area with a good shop nearby I'd use that. But if I lived near a shop that I did not like, I'd probably still use the Internet.


----------



## Meefloaf (Mar 24, 2013)

i'd love to be able to pop down to a shop and route through pieces of wood etc, alas, cornwall isnt that great so have to rely on ordering online and hope i get a great piece


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Meefloaf said:


> i'd love to be able to pop down to a shop and route through pieces of wood etc, alas, cornwall isnt that great so have to rely on ordering online and hope i get a great piece


There is a good shop in Cornwall, but I for the life cannot remember the name of it.

However there are some terrible Garden Centre's down there and should be avoided. If I remember the name of the Shop I will come back and post it.


----------



## kato (May 12, 2007)

Gill's and Geckos.:no1:


----------



## Lord Vetinari (Mar 4, 2011)

Online. 

I have some decent shops near me, but it's the time involved getting to them. I don't always have it. 

Where as I can order anything I need during a 20min lunch break.


----------



## R1Dan (Nov 8, 2009)

I like to support the local shop, however if they are selling their products as if they are gold plated then online.

If it was a choice between an enterprise such as Pets at Home or the local shop, then i would support the local shop and not the faceless corporation.

Online is great, yet so many things arrive late or damaged these days, and create more grief and time.

Dan.


----------



## HowseR21 (Nov 5, 2011)

I'd love it if I could get what I needed locally, there's a pet shop just down the road from me and all they stock is dog and cat products and occasionally cuttlefish bone and bags of seed, nothing for any of my animals although I have bought cuttlefish bone from him before for the millipedes unfortunately for them its cheap as chips and lasts forever.

My second option is 2 miles away, again another small pet shop but much better stocked, unfortunately they do have some reptile related products BUT they have no idea, really... no idea! They had a baby beardie in a plastic fish tank, you know the ones I mean with what looked like a light bulb above it as heat. I saw no UVB, the poor thing had no space, no greens, a water bowl it did have, although it was the size of my thumb. And the only other reason I won't shop there is because something as basic an Exo Terra hide, the small one is something stupid like £14 which is ridiculously expensive compared to the online market.

My third option is 11 Miles away and its a Pets at Home. A lot of people hate them saying they treat their animals badly etc etc. I believe that not all are like that as I have been in some that were immaculate. HOWEVER this one is not, there's one member of staff who knows a little about Reps and all the others give me the kind of look you get from a stoner when you chuck em a riddle.......vague. I used to use them back in the day for livefood as it was easy enough to get some and also because my local Reptile Centre (where I obtained my first reptile from) closed down  Gutted!!

Needless to say I know save a lot of time and a lot of hassle ordering livefood and equipment online, though it's not perfect and there have been snaggs with certain companies which I won't slate at this moment.

Overall for me and my situation, my allegiance lies with the online retailers because they're stock control is better managed, their products are better, the prices are lower, I don't have to drive 11 miles just for some hoppers and there's more choice availiable online.

Sorry for the essay :lol2:


----------



## NickC85 (Jun 3, 2012)

I do prefer to use and support my local shop as and where I can but there have been times where it is simply cheaper to use online suppliers.


----------

